# BU method in step 4c (Roux)



## MarcelP (Dec 15, 2014)

The set ups I used in this video:

U2 M U2 M U' M2
U2 M' U2 M U' M2
U2 M' U2 M' U' M2
U2 M U2 M U M2
M' U2 M' U2 M2 U' M2
M U2 M' U2 M2 U' M2
M' U2 M' U' M2

I hope this video will make the BU method a little bit more clear.


----------

